# Speaker Recommendations



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometime in 2016 I plan to update our speakers. I am considering a high end soundbar or front towers, surrounds and subwoofer. My budget is approximately $3,000 or less. Primary media is HDTV shows and movies, Bluray movies and rock concerts. Not interested in 4K at this time. All gear is in our open concept living room. I call it the audio room from hell. See image.

Our current equipment: 
Sony HDTV KDL-46HX750,
Denon AVR 1912, 
DirecTV HD DVR Genie HR44, 
DirecTV AM21 OTA Rcvr, 
Panasonic Blu-ray DMP-BD65, 
Infinity Alpha Speakers 50's, 20's, 10's, 37c, Velodyne VRP-1000 Sub, 
Panamax M4300-PM, (Power Manager),
Harmony Ultimate One Remote, 
Monoprice AV Cables


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the first thing I must say is Do Not go with a soundbar! there is no substitute to a real 5 or 7 speaker surround setup.

The Chane A5rxc have gotten rave reviews http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-loudspeakers/A5rx-c
For a sub look at the SVS PB2000 http://www.svsound.com/collections/ported-subwoofers/products/pb-2000


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Tony,
Guess you could easily tell from the photo that space for speaker setup is restricted.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, speaker placement would be hard but soundbars dont work well in odd shaped rooms either and are never better than the real thing.

Im assuming that putting the TV above the mantle on the fireplace is not an option?


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

No. Wanted to block off the fire place opening then move put AV cabinet on the hearth. That would allow great seperation of the fronts. My good lady wife of 36 years will have none of it. I'm stuck with the current location.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What about using this: http://www.amazon.com/www-DynamicMounting-com-1-A0200-Down-and-Mount/dp/B00502OG3U
you can pull the TV down when your using it and put back up when not in use.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

What made you decide to switch speakers and sub? Reason I ask is because the way things are situated now must create an awfully unbalanced soundfield, something which you seem to be aware of already. If so, putting new speakers in the same spots will probably yield unsatisfactory results as well; the speaker by the fireplace is way too close to multiple boundaries, the center is far too low and surrounds in front of you must surely make for an odd presentation. If the reason to switch is due to being dissatisfied with what you're hearing now, swapping may not help (with the exception of the subwoofer, which you can easily best today).


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

You know the speakers you have are pretty good speakers.
Is there something specific about them that you do not like ?
Is there anything about them that you think is great ?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

theJman posted while I was pecking out my post, I concur with the things he noted.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Tony
I've already proposed the idea. Nope.

All Others
Very good points. My Alphas are still performing great. I certainly do not want to throw money away so I may not do anything.

Thanks all.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a very good chance the fireplace will be decommissioned, closed off and the AV will be moved onto the hearth! Thanks to you guys I again talked with my wife about how situation and she saw the light. Lots of planning to do. I'll be back with questions about surround alternatives since there will not be positions for the Alpha 20's.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, negative on the sound bar.

Can't see to the side of your listening spot. You'd get a substantial increase in surround quality if you have them placed at 90-110° of your chair. Looks like they're at 50° possibly 60° at the max. 

Brilliant purchase I made was on these mounts.

http://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Cla...qid=1448336234&sr=8-2&keywords=Speaker+mounts

Able to swivel them nearly 180° , and tilt them about 10-15°. You can do many variations with them. They've gone up $10 since I got them, and seem to be selling well. Only note I'd give on them is if you do swivel them often, you'll need to tighten the nut every few weeks, aside from that they've been perfect. 
If you have a wall on both sides of listening spot, highly recommend them. 

Yeah, what the above poster said about what's wrong with the setup you have know is a good point. What is it your looking for more of in your system? 

Another low costing recommendation I'd make is switching the front 3 channels to Canare 4S11. 30 feet of it cost me about $40 I believe. Read SO MANY things about snake oil speaker wire, wires at ridiculous price points. When the Canare arrived, I knew it was superior to the monoprice I was using after I cut into it. Wires weren't flaking off like the monoprice (whose products I love btw. Their best HDMI cables are some of the best on the market. Definitely are for anything remotely near the price) was. Now, not going to say it was a huge gain like I've read many say about cables they've purchased by any means. Yet it was a nice increase in performance


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Speaker wires are so far down the list of things that can change the sound they are completely inconsequential. 
If there has ever been a documented case of anyone hearing a difference between speaker wires when they did not know which wires were connected please post the link.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> Speaker wires are so far down the list of things that can change the sound they are completely inconsequential.
> If there has ever been a documented case of anyone hearing a difference between speaker wires when they did not know which wires were connected please post the link.


how 'bout a couple wire hangers Charlie? Lol





louisp said:


> There is a very good chance the fireplace will be decommissioned, closed off and the AV will be moved onto the hearth! Thanks to you guys I again talked with my wife about how situation and she saw the light. Lots of planning to do. I'll be back with questions about surround alternatives since there will not be positions for the Alpha 20's.



Yay! This will go a lot farther than new gear will. If you find later you need to upgrade, look at it then, but I don't think you'll need to. Can you post a pic of the back of the room so we can help figure out hanging the surrounds? I've used the same mounts that Tom Ford posted with good results. However if you don't have side walls you might look at ceiling mounts like these from Omnimount.








I like that you're brave enough to decommission the fireplace. I'm going to one who says don't mount the tv above the mantle. If you do, I'd recommend a drop down mount. That way your sound stage can stay cohesive with the plane of the tv. Lots to consider. We'll be checking in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, lot's of planning to do. The complete mantel assembly will be taken off. Question, I'm thinking that I should completely close off the fireplace opening. Opinions please. Also my initial thought is to move and center the current AV cabinet on the hearth. HDTV along with all equipment would stay as now placed. Towers to be placed directly past each end of the hearth. Each would stand on the carpet.

Will provide photos of potential spots for some type of surrounds. May try to use my stored away Infinity Alpha 10's since they are small. Thanks everyone.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you're going the right way in centering on the hearth. I'd close the opening off as well but make sure it's reversible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Good point. Since the blocked opening will essentially be unseen it should be easy to close it off.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Wire hangers will work just fine as far as SQ goes.

I know this is the evil empire but check this out http://www.avsforum.com/forum/91-au...-versus-aluminum-foil-speaker-cable-test.html


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

To the OP.
Unless you will live in the house forever I would not permanently seal the fireplace.
Too many people have fireplace on the must have list when home shopping.
If possible I would try to remove all of the mantle and surrounding trim with minimal damage so it can be put back.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

chashint said:


> To the OP.
> Unless you will live in the house forever I would not permanently seal the fireplace.
> Too many people have fireplace on the must have list when home shopping.
> If possible I would try to remove all of the mantle and surrounding trim with minimal damage so it can be put back.


You are correct on all points. That's the plan.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Just for the record I am very jealous /impressed that you got your wife to buy into this plan.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow Charlie. I've never seen that test before. I love it! Back to OT.(had to do that so I don't pull the thread out of this sweater). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the funest thread we've had recently.
I still can't believe the fireplace is going away.
I want to get rid of mine but it is a brick monstrosity.
Well that and Wifey would never agree.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What about where your chairs are? Maybe rearrange the room a bit?


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Furniture placement is going to put a hold on my project.


----------

